# Lightest session 10 builders blog



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Im new on this forum but im very active on forums like Pinkbike,any way i would like to share this with you all and it's very intressting.I own a Trek Session 10 from 2007 and couldn't ask for a better bike imo but for racing it's to heavy,so what did i do during the last couple of month's im making it into a true DH race bike and zero freeride orientated.

On Pinkbike i have a big thread running on this very tricked out build and it will become one of the lightest DH bikes,may not be the lightest but it's defintly gonna be realy light for a 10'' travel bike.This build will feature some very custom bit's hoping that you guy's defintly gonna like.

Note: im not eaven done yet,it's still is in the works but the end result will be awesome when it's finished!!!!.My choice of parts is very well chosen.

Here is a over view of the parts that i have for this project so far

Trek Session 10 frame - Small









Selle Italia SLR T1 stripped









KCNC 34.9mm seatclamp









Alligator Starlite 203mm rotors









Shimano XT M771 (it's already been modified for 83mm BB)









KMC X9L 









E-Thirteen 36T chainring









E-Thirteen Taco Bashgaurd for 36T









Nukeproof Neutron Mag-Ti pedals









ControlTech Big House Carbon DH 31.8mm









KCNC chainring bolts gold









Point 1 Racing Split Pivot DM Limeted Edition 31.8mm









Shimano Saint 83mm BB









Azonic Recoil 12 x 150mm alloy axle









Shimano Dura Ace Cassette 12-25T 









Schwalbe Big Betty folding 2.4''









ZTR flow/Hope ProII/Sapim CX ray wheelset








Note: Hope deliverd me the 135mm rear hub instead of 150mm version(getting the 150mm for free from Hope)

Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2010(upper crown not pictured)









Manitou Swinger X6 intrinsic custom tuned & speed valved V22 by Akira 









E-Thirteen SRS back plate rawed(other parts of the guide are not pictured)









New Ultimate 31.6mm seatpost with Ti bolts









Formula R1 brakes red edition








Note: The reason why i got these brakes is because im a very light rider(120lbs including riding gear + helmet),to make it more DH im gonna be running DOT 5.1,Sintered pads and beefy alloy brake levers.

Other things this bike will feature is:
- Raw frame so no more paint
- Gold anodised linkages,drop outs,CTE device and PM caliper.
- Gold anodised Titanium hardware kit for the frame
- Gold anodised Titanium hardware on all the parts
- Gold anodised Obtanium Titanium spring 300lbs x 3.5
- Full gold anodised SRAM XO derailleur
- Gold anodised XO shifter(that every one can buy in the shops)
- Moto X foam


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

That will be a sweet build!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice....how many grams are those pedals???


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ money money money money

Will look nice at least.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Gee Athertons bike was reported at 42.5 lbs. 

Steve Peats is supposedly 40lbs too. 

While its fun to build light bikes, don't ever claim its "too heavy to race", and just admit its to build a bike that other bike nerds can jerk off to.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow! What's the frame weigh in at?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice build!

Kinda curious how/where you modify Xt cranks to run on 83mm BB?


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

The pedals weight 301g for a pair and nukeproof claimed they where 185g ,the whole frame weight's at 6450g but that's with the steel bolts,paint,shock w/steel spring,acros headset etc.It may not be the lightest frame on market but the session 10 was never designed to be a weight weenie .

My goal is make it under 6000g witch is imo pretty light for this frame


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

NIce!
That is gonna be such a sweet build
Keep us updated on how it goes, im really keen on seeing the finished result


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

been following your thread on pinkbike about this, it seems to be "dead", i dont think you have had any responses in ages?

oh and i hope you have found some bigger hills :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Kinda curious how/where you modify Xt cranks to run on 83mm BB?


Nathan Riddle is the first person I know of that did the modifications to make them work. Here's a link:


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

We have plenty of hills that goes to max 320m's above seal level but almost nothing that is intressting,since this year i raced 2 mini dh races in my country witch was super fun to do.Germany and Austria are mostly my 2 favorite country's to ride DH and especialy Austria with it's insane 24H DH race at Semmering every year , 2x times i ended with in the top 10 .

Hope next year im gonna have a podium spot with this light weight DH bike


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Having a light bike doesnt make you go faster.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fantaman said:


> The pedals weight 301g for a pair and nukeproof claimed they where 185g ,the whole frame weight's at 6450g but that's with the steel bolts,paint,shock w/steel spring,acros headset etc.It may not be the lightest frame on market but the session 10 was never designed to be a weight weenie .
> 
> My goal is make it under 6000g witch is imo pretty light for this frame


the old Azonic Ti-Mag A frames were 230 grams


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

i know but a light bike corners and pedals better than a heavy bike imo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Kinda stupid to spend so much money saving couple of grams from parts and bolts when you can get a much lighter, newer and better frame with that money and get some reliable and strong parts instead.

But hey, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I think the bike will still be around 45lbs. That frame is a tank.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I think the bike will still be around 45lbs. That frame is a tank.


Just wait and see when it's finished


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

keep it up man, i;m curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Formula tech dept advises against 5.1 fluid in their brakes. The temps at which it has an advantage (in theory) over dot 4 are temps that aren't reached on a bicycle's set of brakes. And dot 5.1 is extremely hydroscopic, which means you have to bleed more frequently. 

Good luck w/ the build.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

37.5 Lbs. When it's all done.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Nathan Riddle is the first person I know of that did the modifications to make them work. Here's a link:


I thought another guy had the spindle cut and welded back together with a spacer to make it 83mm? I'd love to see what he did there...


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Why not post a picture of the built bike. It looks ugly as hell and insanely steep. Seems like an insane waste of money but w/e

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4229196/


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> Why not post a picture of the built bike. It looks ugly as hell and insanely steep. Seems like an insane waste of money but w/e
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4229196/


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Calidownhiller said:


> Why not post a picture of the built bike. It looks ugly as hell and insanely steep. Seems like an insane waste of money but w/e
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4229196/


What ever like i realy care about your'e comment  ,that was a view month's ago .


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Fantaman said:


> What ever like i realy care about your'e comment  ,that was a view month's ago .


Uh oh... english language: version pinkbike.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Fantaman said:


> What ever like i realy care about your'e comment  ,that was a view month's ago .


Dude, I would not care about negative comments. Keep building your ride 
That Semmering 24h DH race looks awesome and surely for 24h riding you need as much comfort as possible, 10inches of Trek 10 should help you withstand 24h of racing.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

wow, first time I actually see someone outside of Pinkbike being proud to be an active member of that forum


Btw the suspension on the Session 10 was great 4-5 years ago , it was a solid bike but for some reason ( HEAVY WEIGHT !!!) it didnt draw attention.

Now its got a completely outdated geometry and you've just demonstrated a nice way of wasting A LOT of money trying to make it lighter and look good...I dont know about you but I dont usually pay attention to how my bike looks when Im riding and the weight is irrelevant if it handles like poop...

What a joke..This thread is just as worst as spam, completely useless...MTBR has officially gone to ****.

Im out...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> wow, first time I actually see someone outside of Pinkbike being proud to be an active member of that forum
> 
> Btw the suspension on the Session 10 was great 4-5 years ago , it was a solid bike but for some reason ( HEAVY WEIGHT !!!) it didnt draw attention.
> 
> ...


That time of the month again aye? :nono: 
Why all you guys dumping on him, and making stupid commentsn like that? YOU guys are making this seem like pinkbike.

Not everyone on pinkbike is an idiot, maybe the guy posted on it because he didnt know about MTBR. Also maybe english isnt his natural language....

He didnt say his session 10 was gonna be the best race bike, he just thought he'd post up his project his working on, no ones saying that you have to go out and make the bike and ride it, its not your money.


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> .
> 
> What a joke..This thread is just as worst as spam, completely useless...MTBR has officially gone to ****.
> 
> Im out...


lolz. By then. :thumbsup:

On topic, I quite like that bike - but then I like a steeper head angle. They will come back folks, you heard it here first.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Are the dropouts on the session 10 adjustable? They look like it, and it looks like you have them in the full steep/tall setting, slacken that ***** out.

And dude you are fooling yourself with that frame, it weighs 14 lbs , you could save 4 lbs easy with a modern frame, and either have a 33lb bike, or much stronger parts for the same weight.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

That's lovely, but put it in a slacker setting, it'll pay you back honest 
Did it come out anywhere near the 37.5target?

IMO a lightened Session 10 could make a better race bike than the 88, certainly one that's less reliant on compression settings to pedal proprely. Shame they killed it off, thrash it good n proper!



tuumbaq said:


> Now its got a completely outdated geometry and you've just demonstrated a nice way of wasting A LOT of money trying to make it lighter and look good...


Bile much.

Seriously, why rag on someone for building their dream bike?


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> That's lovely, but put it in a slacker setting, it'll pay you back honest
> Did it come out anywhere near the 37.5target?
> 
> IMO a lightened Session 10 could make a better race bike than the 88, certainly one that's less reliant on compression settings to pedal proprely. Shame they killed it off, thrash it good n proper!
> ...


Cause of spectacular humourlessness and self regard?


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Bike handling skills and a good set of 2 ply dh tires go alot further than gucci parts slung onto a behemoth. I think its great you're hooking that bike up! I really do, I am not patronizing you. However, don't kid yourself, or anyone else, that having, magic whiz bangs, weasel bops, and flabber-tinkles are going to get you to the bottom much faster, those tires might not even make it to the bottom of a race run inflated. Wicked parts though:thumbsup:


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

I personally like the build. To many people on this thread are way to quick to rip you a new one! its stupid if you ask me, after all in the end if you are happy with the end result then thats all that matters. Enjoy your bike, and ignore the pinkbike type of comments!


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

Impressed with the parts selection. Kinda stoked to see it done.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dude, don't mind the naysayers, you have a pretty nice parts kit, and overall that bike looks decently shredworthy. plenty of $hittalkers are ridding around on less, and when you get the cash and find a frame you love, all of those parts will swap right back over.

so what is the weight on that thing?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think it's awesome. It's a sweet bike and a sweet spec. It's nobody else's business what you do you with your money.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice build I think...not my cup of tea but I like anything with two wheels. How much have you invested so far? How much does it weigh? I am thinking a new Intense 951 or Session 88DH would have been close to the same price.

Whatever floats your boat dude, have fun.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I 3rd the recommendation to put that rear in its slackest setting. That bike was designed around a travis fork (tallest thing out there and possibly worst also), steepest setting with a shorter 8 inch bike will make for an all mountain numbered head angle. 
Keep the updates coming and I think it is a fun project. Enjoy it and keep sharing, whether or not others agree with how you spend your money is their problem, not yours and the minority as well. We are all curious of final build weight, and all the naysayers can then subtract the 4 lbs of frame weight difference and know what your build would do with the current crop of dh sleds. You are doing them a service in that regard.


----------



## Ras Trent (Oct 4, 2009)

Fwiw the wide angle and short focal length of this photo creates perspective distortion... making the geometry look out of whack and the wheels appear to be ovals. Not sure if this will show up correctly, so tell me if you don't see anything. I always get these "server too busy" reports from MTBR. I did some quick correction on the lower photo so you can compare to the upper (original) photo...


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

That second picture looks much better.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Calidownhiller said:


> Why not post a picture of the built bike. It looks ugly as hell and insanely steep. Seems like an insane waste of money but w/e
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4229196/


Cali down hill is a understatement,last check your state is broke...seems like a insane waste of $$$$$ but....


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Fantaman, any updates on your project?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

4JawChuck said:


> Nice build I think...not my cup of tea but I like anything with two wheels. How much have you invested so far? How much does it weigh? I am thinking a new Intense 951 or Session 88DH would have been close to the same price.


Maybe he wanted a frame that would not crack and fail after one or two decent crashes?


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Soon i will begin rawing the frame(never mind the swing arm pictured upside down)









Frame will get a new rear shock this winter,planned in February a 2010 RS Vivid 5.1 will replace the Manitou Swinger


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

tuumbaq said:


> wow, first time I actually see someone outside of Pinkbike being proud to be an active member of that forum


You think you're superior or some ****? Probably some old douche bag 29'er who raves on their amazing gear ratio's


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Watch out for 29er lol there have been reports of Manitou and and Intense teaming up to make a 29er DH rig. They may soon have a reason to post up in the DH thread as they will have bikes with 7-8 inches now.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

headstrong356 said:


> Watch out for 29er lol there have been reports of Manitou and and Intense teaming up to make a 29er DH rig. They may soon have a reason to post up in the DH thread as they will have bikes with 7-8 inches now.


Oh my God! Reports and rumors of a 29er DH bike? I can't wait to see it..

Wait

You mean this bike? It was announced in November dude....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Explain the modified 83mm XT cranks.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Oh my God! Reports and rumors of a 29er DH bike? I can't wait to see it..
> 
> Wait
> 
> You mean this bike? It was announced in November dude....


LMAO thats the one... Can't wait to if it helps those ratios on the downhill lol... If it wasn't broken why the hell are they fixing it? Though I hear it keeps it momentum alot better... Well at least it isn't a DH Shitbike lol


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Explain the modified 83mm XT cranks.


http://fluidride.com/2008/07/shimano-xt-cranks-for-83mm-bb-bikes/


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

WHY!! LOL buy a new crank and then hack it to make it fit? Seems like alot of work just to run XT. I'm sure they are other cranks that could do the job and not have to be hacked to save weight... having said that I guess the XT is now XTR light as you have lost some eXTRa weight lmfao.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Today i have start rawing the frame,work is in the making









































keep you updated


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

I wouldn't trust that Ultimate Post on any bike... On a DH rig? Bad news.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

headstrong356 said:


> WHY!! LOL buy a new crank and then hack it to make it fit? Seems like alot of work just to run XT. I'm sure they are other cranks that could do the job and not have to be hacked to save weight... having said that I guess the XT is now XTR light as you have lost some eXTRa weight lmfao.


Not really a hack... And some other cranksets require that the granny mounts be shaved for chainguide clearance anyways.

Find a 83mm crankset as light as the XTs.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

I did some polish work only on my main frame,almost done on 1 side of the frame.I have lot's work to do but it looks good any way 

















keep you guy's updated


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

holy **** that polish looks awesome!

But you will have to clear it if you wanna keep it from slightly dulling...


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work! Rawrrrr!


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

I know it's been pointed out, but you could put all the "race oriented" parts you want on that frame, the angles are too steep to make it a "true" dh race bike. Just look at that Intense 951 29er posted before. Never mind the 29er thing, but the angles are spot on. Drop that frame and buy yourself a nice Yeti/Intense/Transition etc...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It has adjustable angles. The slackest setting is plenty low and slack. I think that's a great frame (travel, shock stroke, pivot location, idler pulley, three axle heights).

Did you weight the main frame and swingarm pre and post paint removal?


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah i like the frame allot and im gonna stick it for the next 3 seasons,the head angle can be adjusted +/- 1 degrees from 65 degree to 66 degree and BB height is 13,5'' to 14,5',The combination of the 3.5'' stroke shock with a lower spring rate,for my weight i need atleast a 200-250lbs/inch spring while i have rented a 7'' travel bike with a 450lb spring rate via 2,75'' stroke.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i love the polished look...not used nearly enough. good job


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Now i need to wait for the gold anodised linkages & frame parts that goes onto the frame


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looking good!!


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you K9 Industries:thumbsup: 

















Tommorow i will take it too the lbs so he can sendt it too the anodiser


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks good.

Don´t hear the haters.

Some custom stuff is great!

I´d love to make my Heckler raw, it still has warranty though. 

Greetings Znarf


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

what ever happened to this?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

With any luck he finished it, got riding and is having far too much fun to remember to come post here.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Actually i think he may have abandoned it
If you check on his pinkbike account, he seems to have a new bike now, loaded with mega expensive parts, and then an entire section of photos which are basically more expensive and shiny parts sitting on a shelf looking pretty


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

29er dh bikes that jus seems gay and tahts gonna be a nice build i cant wait to see it whens its done!


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> Actually i think he may have abandoned it
> If you check on his pinkbike account, he seems to have a new bike now, loaded with mega expensive parts, and then an entire section of photos which are basically more expensive and shiny parts sitting on a shelf looking pretty


It's been a long time ago i posted something in this thread,the project has not stopped but im starting all over again with build but that's why you don't see no updates.

To get things rolling these are the lastest updates which i haven't posted here

















more updates are followed in the up comming month's


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

And in this case, im gonna have to eat a nice slice of humble pie!
That frame looks SICK!

My apologie's for the scalding remark, I will admit i was suffering the sin of jealousy at the sight of all those parts!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't be jealous..... Having ridiculously expensive builds doesn't make you a better rider


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Like a Turner with King hubs, chromag, e13 and formula would?


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Need to buy a new Obtainium Ti spring for the Trek,the current 250lbs Obtainium is not the correct spring rate according to the TFT calculator for my weight.I need a 200lbs spring rate for my weight.


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Don't be jealous..... Having ridiculously expensive builds doesn't make you a better rider


...but it makes you happier


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Fantaman said:


> Need to buy a new Obtainium Ti spring for the Trek. The current 250lbs Obtainium is not the correct spring rate according to the TFT calculator for my weight. I need a 200lbs spring rate for my weight.


I'd ride it first to confirm. Also, riding will let you decide how much sag you want. On a 10" bike I run only 25% sag.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

LarryFahn said:


> Like a Turner with King hubs, chromag, e13 and formula would?


I meant what I said.


----------



## parafly (Aug 8, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> wow, first time I actually see someone outside of Pinkbike being proud to be an active member of that forum
> 
> Btw the suspension on the Session 10 was great 4-5 years ago , it was a solid bike but for some reason ( HEAVY WEIGHT !!!) it didnt draw attention.
> 
> ...


Your an idiot bro. I no its hard to understand but you will some day realize it. Unfortunatley it will be too late. LOL. Wow who really care about the bike being outdated and the geometry being 5 years old. If he is having some fun on his bike building it and racing it who cares. On another note if he decides its not cool or does not like it just swap over the components to a new frame. LOL.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

There are 3 axle positions so you can get a low BB and slack HT. The suspension is a good design, a good pivot placement and axle path with an idler and long shock. The only downside of that frame is the weight.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> The only downside of that frame is the weight.


That's why the frame needs 21 Titanium bolts & 1 Titanium nut to save some weight .


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

new update

77 designz Direct Mount stem 45mm,zero rise and ultra light!.

















weights:
77g w/out bolts
93g w/Titanium bolts
103g w/Steel bolts

Made in Germany


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Dude, its gona be nice whenever you finish it. I did like the polished look, but the flat black will look good too.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Sneak preview


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

need MOARRR pics!


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Pic's of the the whole frame


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

i loved the session 10 frame when it first came out! Its a bit heavy but its still awsome!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

Fantaman said:


>


love the aesthetics of this frame. burly bit of aluminum sculpture. high pivots (done right) rock as well. too bad none of the major companies do them anymore. good on you for reviving this one. given the adjustability, i'm assuming you can get the numbers in the ballpark of modern rigs. looking forward to seeing the final build.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Rear wheel mounted


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, you've been working on this for almost 2 years...Just ride your bike. With that being said, looks sexy.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

He has other expensive ass bikes he rides. This was like a restore project


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

After 50% building her up,cranks will be replaced later this year.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

looks million times better black then white!... what fork your putting on it?


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Twisted1 said:


> looks million times better black then white!... what fork your putting on it?


Rock Shox boxxer world cups in red but it's atm at rs for repair,im planning to spray the fork in black any way later this year


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

DH race ready and ready to be shreddin on the dh tracks soon,i only need to order nukeproof pedals and then im done for the moment but im pretty stoked on my new toy


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

hey i actually like the red fork...

NICE ride man! looks like it will be a ton of fun on the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

New pedals are mounted,it's ready to shred the DH tracks


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

That belongs on a wall as a piece of art and DH nostalgia! Nicely done. Who cares how long it's taken to build it up.... it's like a classic car resto mod. Plus, you prob are one of those guys that likes to get his hands dirty and build sh&t. Nothing wrong with that.... it relaxs me, it's therapy after a long day at work (and yes, so is riding).


----------



## BobbyBottleService (Jul 6, 2011)

Well fugging played


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

nice build, but you need to drop thoes drop outs down to the last hole, then the bike can realy carve on a dh track.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantaman said:


> New pedals are mounted,it's ready to shred the DH tracks


Anyone else think it looks like the new Demo? Nice build / work!


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

Effin sick man. So sick.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Yesterday my new top crown for the 35mm Boxxer came in but on the same day i have sold/shipped my boxxer world cup lol,i need to buy a new boxxer again so i can use it.

pix

























168g incl Ti bolt hardware


----------



## psycho_sw (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice build!!!!!!!!
And what are the problem whit you people? What he does whit his money is up to him.


----------

